
Microplastics Find Their Way into Your Gut, a Pilot Study Finds - HelenePhisher
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/10/22/health/microplastics-human-stool.html
======
mhkool
"Microplastics — defined as pieces less than .02 inches long, roughly the size
of a grain of rice — have become ..."

The author does not know that .02 inches is NOT the size of a grain of rice.

